# cheap mat for outside



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

decide what size mat you need for under your awning then go to Lowe's/Home Depot and pick out a color in the astroturf/outdoor carpet area. have them cut the size you want, it's fairly cheap. i got a brown color to match the outside of my camper. it comes about 16' wide (i think) so you only need 6 or 8 feet. after you get it home, spred it out in the drive way (or somewhere there is no fire danger), take a small handheld torch and go around the edge. just barely melt the edge so it won't unravel. it may take a little practice to do this part, tends to melts a lot if you don't move fast enough. it shouldn't look burnt on the edge when done.

presto, you have a great, cheap, custom sized mat for the next trip. plus if you have a few scraps left over and some carpet glue, you can make your steps match. (i don't know about getting it off your steps if you ever decide to).


----------



## dalebilow (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if I would call it a cheap, but I purchased a Mat from RV Awning Mats | Camping Mats | Camper Mats | Patio Mats | Beach Mats | Designer RV Awming Mats | CarefreeMats.com. I'm too lazy to cut/trim carpet plus this Mat is lightweight and easy to clean.


----------



## jthrnbt (Apr 16, 2010)

*went one further*

I went one step further. I bought a grommet kit and added grommets on the corners so I could anchor it down.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

dalebilow said:


> I don't know if I would call it a cheap, but I purchased a Mat from RV Awning Mats | Camping Mats | Camper Mats | Patio Mats | Beach Mats | Designer RV Awming Mats | CarefreeMats.com. I'm too lazy to cut/trim carpet plus this Mat is lightweight and easy to clean.


Good places to purcase.:thumbup1:
thanks for sharing.


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not going to support Walmart, but, Walmart does carry RV/Camping mats... A good size 9x12 and price (around $49), though not very many color choices. They are not offered online. I still recommed supporting the local camping store.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

r3rjr said:


> I am not going to support Walmart, but, Walmart does carry RV/Camping mats... A good size 9x12 and price (around $49), though not very many color choices. They are not offered online. I still recommed supporting the local camping store.


i try and support my local camping shop, love thoe kind of stores and get great help :thumbup1:


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

the only problem with the turf carpet is it holds all the sand and dirt in it. Can't ever seem stop the sand from sweeping off. 

RV mats are great as they let the sand fall through it.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

DW went to homedepot or lowes etc and found a remnant for like 10 bucks. It actually matches the carpet in the RV bedroom.

If you look for clearance items (DW is the clearance queen), you should be able to find something reasonable and even expendable if it gets messed up.

J


----------



## Lew (Sep 18, 2010)

Don Aslett's indoor/outdoor grime stopper is worth a look.
Don Aslett's SuperSize Grime Stopper Indoor & Outdoor Mat - QVC.com


----------



## bud121156 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have one of those Walmart mats.


----------



## shirleyfuentes (Feb 21, 2011)

That is so affordable plus you can see that the quality is also excellent..


_________________


----------

